# MD in the house!



## Stinkybud28 (Dec 15, 2011)

Anyone here from the DC/MD/VA Area? Show me some love!


----------



## amztwin (Dec 21, 2011)

From MD and love it


----------



## JBaileyJB (Jan 14, 2012)

In Maryland also - Rockville. Nearby? Looking for someone that knows the way.


----------



## canniboss (Jan 14, 2012)

I thought you were a doctor


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Jan 14, 2012)

yeah same here


----------



## JBaileyJB (Jan 14, 2012)

Definitely not a Doctor. Sorry to disappoint you, and my Mom. 

Anyone nearby?


----------



## Weedasaurus (Jan 15, 2012)

welcome to the forums. I'm from new england myself.


----------



## JBaileyJB (Jan 15, 2012)

Is it prohibited to ask how to find a reliable (discreet) connection in my neck of the woods?


----------



## turbocivic6776 (Jan 15, 2012)

Im also in MD


----------



## JBaileyJB (Jan 15, 2012)

Anyone in the Rockville/Potomac/G'burg area?


----------



## eazyelovesme (Jan 17, 2012)

fuck yeah MD growers! i love growing here.


----------



## eazyelovesme (Jan 17, 2012)

i'm 30 mins from moco!


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 18, 2012)

fromy the city of brotherly love...xxxooo...er..ah..high five bro


----------



## turbocivic6776 (Jan 18, 2012)

no idea what city ^ are talking about


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jan 20, 2012)

and ur from the east coast? for shame...or mb ur a kid idk. anywho...say it with me now...philadelphia


----------



## turbocivic6776 (Jan 20, 2012)

sorry not from philly maybe your motto isnt so known as you think


----------



## eazyelovesme (Jan 20, 2012)

philly is def known as the city of brotherly love,just like baltimore is known as charm city. regardless we can all be friends!


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Jan 20, 2012)

eazyelovesme said:


> philly is def known as the city of brotherly love,just like baltimore is known as charm city. regardless we can all be friends!


Charm CIty in this bitch, Wen they founded Maryland they forgot the "J" Mary-J-Land lol


----------



## turbocivic6776 (Jan 20, 2012)

This is pretty awesome to see others from md didnt think there would be this many and its only a few so far


----------



## eazyelovesme (Jan 20, 2012)

fuck yeah. i did a grow in b more once. 2 blocks from the police station..


----------



## turbocivic6776 (Jan 20, 2012)

^ sounds a lil to familiar


----------



## eazyelovesme (Jan 20, 2012)

maybe we know each other from a previous life.


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Jan 20, 2012)

Baltimore is too small man, if u think u know someone 9.9 times outta 10 u know them from somewhere lol


----------



## eazyelovesme (Jan 20, 2012)

no doubt. they call it smalltimore for a reason. i'm always running into people i know.


----------



## turbocivic6776 (Jan 20, 2012)

never heard of it called smalltimore and ive lived here for 25 years crazy, guess it isnt as small as we think


----------



## turbocivic6776 (Jan 20, 2012)

eazyelovesme said:


> maybe we know each other from a previous life.


No Im saying i am in the situation u r describing


----------



## eazyelovesme (Jan 20, 2012)

ohh i gotcha. growing in the city is pretty low key if you handle your biz right which i'm sure you do. from my experience the fuzz are always too busy kicking down dope and crack dealers doors.


----------



## turbocivic6776 (Jan 20, 2012)

yea there sure is alot of dope in baltimore shit is crazy i know so many dope fiends its sick


----------



## warrengjustice747 (Jan 20, 2012)

BODYMORE MURDERLAND!!!!!


----------



## deverep3 (Jan 21, 2012)

aww man, I'm originally from Suitland, MD but I moved to Florida not too long ago.


----------



## HellaBlunts (Jan 23, 2012)

western maryland in this bitch.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Jan 24, 2012)

Its all good. Hope it works out.


----------



## Ricky Pastille (Mar 16, 2012)

Bumped this Maryland thread back up, after 3.15.12 hacker attack. Had some helpful conversations going about amending local soil to prepare for planting, then checked in this a.m. and it was all gone. Hope this gets populated again soon.

RP


----------



## FR33MASON (Mar 16, 2012)

turbocivic6776 said:


> sorry not from philly maybe your motto isnt so known as you think


I'm from Alberta Canada and even I know that.


----------



## 840/2 (Apr 16, 2012)

Charm City in da house! GO RAVENS!

And yes Smalltimore indeed....I prob know 3 or 4 of ya! hahahahah


----------



## peanut0205 (Jun 2, 2012)

Clinton here. any outdoor growers nearby!? My first crop this year...


----------



## Iscariott (Jun 21, 2014)

Howdy, fellow Smalltimoreans. May your harvests be ever bountiful.


----------



## sunni (Jun 21, 2014)

Iscariott said:


> Howdy, fellow Smalltimoreans. May your harvests be ever bountiful.


youre necroing really dead threads this one is from 2011


----------

